# 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC



## Daxelinho (15. Januar 2020)

*4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 4K-Bluray-Laufwerk für den PC.
Grundlegend gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, deshalb halte ich das hier möglichst kurz. Oder gibt es etwas, dass ihr wissen wollt?
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist Bluray im Prinzip gleich Bluray, nur dass die 4K-Disketten Triple- oder Quad-Layer sind. Leider liest mein derzeituges Laufwerk nur normale Blurays aus.


LG
Daxelinho


----------



## MircoSfot (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Um was für ein Laufwerk handelt es sich denn? Vielleicht kann man es  per Firmewire- Update zudem machen was es letztendlich sein soll. Ich habe zum Beispiel den BH16NS55 mit der Firmware 1.02. Mit der FM 1.03 ist er nicht mehr 4K- fähig.  Das ist schon heftig.


----------



## Daxelinho (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Ich habe das LG BH16NS40, laut Gerätemanager mit 10.0.18362.1, aber das klingt falsch. Wie bekomme ich die richtige Version raus?

Edit: Ok, habs herausgefunden. Ist 1.03 :/

Ich habe nochmal weiter gesucht und rausgefunden, dass mein Laufwerk wohl nicht tauglich ist. Auf dem Aufkleber steht "SVC Code: NS40" drauf, aber der Treiber-Trick klappt wohl erst ab NS50. Oder _bis_ NS50?
Egal. Ich glaube, ich habe es verbockt. 
Blöd ist jetzt, dass ich schon den Treiber geflasht habe (mit NS50) und das Laufwerk Stand jetzt auch keine normalen Blurays mehr öffnet. Ich versuche jetzt mal, irgendwie wieder die originale Firmware drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Daxelinho (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Ich habe es bis jetzt leider nicht geschafft. Ich kenne mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit[1,2,3], aber leider unterstützt mein Motherboard (Asus Prime X370-Pro) keinen IDE-Sata-Modus, sondern nur RAID und AHCI.

Aber für ein UHD-Laufwerk müsste ich ja ohnehin ein neues kaufen, also ist es erstmal nicht so schlimm, ich werde aber trotzdem mal versuchen, an eine Möglichkeit zu kommen, das Laufwerk mit IDE wieder zum laufen zu bringen.

Nun die entscheidene Frage: Welches wird es?

Folgende haben es bisher in die engere Auswahl geschafft:
Asus BW-16D1HT
das von MircoSfot verwendete LG BH16NS55

Soweit ich das rausgelesen habe, müsste ich in jedem Fall eine neue/alte/angepasste Firmware flashen. Aber wenn ich dieses mal die richtige Firmware passend zum Laufwerk erwische (:ugly), dann sollte das keine Hürde darstellen.

Ich nehme an, der Prozess des flaschens war keine großes Problem? Oder kam deins von Haus aus mit der 1.02?

[1]Ultimate UHD Drives Guide Updated 2019 - www.makemkv.com
[2]Error flashing LG BH16NS40 - www.makemkv.com
[3]Flashed wrong firmware and killed drive - www.makemkv.com


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Biste da sicher das der Asus BW-16D1HT in 4K-Blurays lesen und beschreiben kann?Ich denke nicht,und steht auch nicht
bei den specs vom Laufwerk  das es weder Ultra HD Blu-ray-lesen oder beschreiben kann.Das Laufwerk scheint wohl von 2016 zu sein(oder soagar älter?),zumindest aber aus dem Zeitraum.
Und die ersten wirklichen 4K PC Laufwerke kamen erst ampfang 2017 auf dem Markt(Japan,Pioneer),selbst im Service&Support(Updates des Laufwerks)auf neuste Firmware steht nichts von Ultra HD Blu-ray kompatibilität?
Darauf solltest du achten,beim kauf eins solchen Laufwerks und natürlich ist auch die Wiedergabe von Ultra HD Blu-rays Inhalten nur mit bestimmten Programmen wie Power DVD wenn ich mich nicht irre möglich.
Allerdings müßen auch eine Reihe von technischen Bedienungen eingehalten werden um Ultra HD Blu-rays am PC abzuspielen zu können,hier ist ein älterer Beitrag was aber immer noch mindest Vorraussetzung ist,

PowerDVD 17: Ultra HD Blu-rays am PC - zumindest in der Theorie | heise online

grüße Brex


----------



## Daxelinho (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, reicht es, wenn man bei dem Asus BW-16D1HT eine ältere Firmware flasht, damit es UHD-Blurays lesen kann.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: 4K-Bluray Laufwerk für PC*

Also meins hatte seit Kauf 1.02 drauf. ich musste nichts flashen.


----------



## 4890 (7. April 2021)

Was gibt es für externe 4k Bluray Brenner?

Ausser dieses hier:
www.verbatim.de/de/prod/ultra-hd-4k-external-slimline-blu-ray-writer-43888/

und das "TechPulse" Zeugs, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe.


----------



## massaker (7. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> Was gibt es für externe 4k Bluray Brenner?
> 
> ....


Es gibt doch viele "Slim"-Modelle... aber wenn Du was ordentliches suchst, was nicht unbedingt möglichst kompakt sein muss, dann evtl. einen Brenner in Standard-Größe in ein 5,25"-Gehäuse einbauen. Habe letztens für meinen Asus ein Gehäuse ausgesucht und erstmal auf den Wunschzettel gesetzt, hab's nicht eilig, evtl. kommt ja mal ein Deal.


----------



## 4890 (7. April 2021)

Habe mir letzte Woche Tests/Berichte angeschaut und den "Testsieger" und auch den teuersten bestellt.
ASUS BW-16D1H-U PRO​NIEEEMALS wäre ich drauf gekommen das es im 2021 Bluray Laufwerke gibt die keine 4k Bluray lesen können. 
Und das noch in diesem Preissegment !!
Ich komme mir vor, als wären wir noch im 2001..


@massaker
Es muss ein externes Laufwerk sein. Es muss alle "Formate" unterstützen und wenn möglich auch brennen...
Hast du eine Idee? Oder ist dieses Verbatim Teil gut?


----------



## massaker (7. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche Tests/Berichte angeschaut und den "Testsieger" und auch den teuersten bestellt.
> ASUS BW-16D1H-U PRO​NIEEEMALS wäre ich drauf gekommen das es im 2021 Bluray Laufwerke gibt die keine 4k Bluray lesen können.
> Und das noch in diesem Preissegment !!
> Ich komme mir vor, als wären wir noch im 2001..
> ...


Ne, mit den externen kenne mich leider nicht aus... Hast Du etwa diese komische neue Version mit einem kastrierten Pioneer-Drive drin erwischt? Was sagt denn MakeMKV über das Laufwerk? Hier noch meine MakeMKV-Summary:

Produzent: ASUS
Produkt: BW-16D1HT
Revision: 3.10
Serienummer: SIKLEJ1491**
Firmware-Datum: 2119-01-04 10:14
Markierungen der Bus-Verschlüsselung: 1F

LibreDrive Information
Status: Enabled
Drive platform: MT1959
Firmware type: Patched (microcode access re-enabled)
Firmware version: 3.10
DVD all regions: Yes
BD raw data read: Yes
BD raw metadata read: Yes
Unrestricted read speed: Yes


----------



## 4890 (7. April 2021)

@massaker
Ich weiss nicht von welchem Hersteller die Innereien sind.
Ich habe seit DVD Zeiten keine Laufwerk mehr in meinem PC.

Letzt Woche habe ich mir ein Bluray Laufwerk gekauft, um eine 4k Bluray ab zuspielen.
Habe im Internet die Test usw. durchgelesen und das ASUS BW-16D1H-U PRO gekauft.

Aber nie im Traum wäre mir eingefallen das man sich im 2020/21 noch damit beschäftig welche Laufwerke was lesen können... das ist absolut lächerlich  



*Hier die Informationen vom MakeKV:*

Laufwerksinformation
OS-Gerätename: F:
Produzent: ASUS
Produkt: BW-16D1H-U
Revision: E115
Serienummer: TFDL030849WL
Firmware-Datum: 2019-03-07
Markierungen der Bus-Verschlüsselung: 1B

LibreDrive Information
Status: Might be supported in future, keep fingers crossed
Drive platform: Pioneer RS8F00
Firmware version: ID71

Keine Disk eingelegt


----------



## massaker (7. April 2021)

Das ist echt jämmerlich, und JA, Du hast wohl Pioneer statt LG drin. "keep fingers crossed" LoL - ja, vermutlich kannst Du (noch) nicht einmal die Firmware downgraden um das Laufwerk vollständig zu benutzen. Shit happens


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

Ich bin wie gesagt nicht wirklich up-to-date was die Laufwerke angeht, aber mann kann bei gewissen Laufwerken die Firmaware "downgraden" damit sie 4k Blurays lesen können? Ist das ein schlechter Witz ?   


Weisst du ob ich mit dem Laufwerk gut bedient bin?
Kann der alle Formate ?
www.verbatim.de/de/prod/ultra-hd-4k-external-slimline-blu-ray-writer-43888/


----------



## massaker (8. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> Ich bin wie gesagt nicht wirklich up-to-date was die Laufwerke angeht, aber mann kann bei gewissen Laufwerken die Firmaware "downgraden" damit sie 4k Blurays lesen können? Ist das ein schlechter Witz ?
> ....


Ja, das ist jetzt unnötig kompliziert geworden. Benutz doch mal die Links aus dem Post#4! Dann für's Rippen/Brennen usw. ein "UHD Friendly" aussuchen und zum 4K-abspielen am besten "UHD official", denk ich mal.
Dann siehst Du, dass die Auswahl momentan recht eingeschränkt ist. Es gibt aber auf Ebay Seller, die bereits umgeflashte Drives verticken. Auserdem musst Du wissen ob Du was möglichst kompaktes und kleines willst, oder auch Sachen wie Rip-Speed eine Rolle spielen (in dem letzten Fall wohl als best-case den LG WH16NS60 kaufen und selber in das OWC-Gehäuse bauen -> geht Richtung 190€). Ansonsten kann man auch einen guten internen Slim mit einem externen Gehäuse selbst umbauen (LG BU40N). Oder Du kaufst halt gleich als Fertiglösung einen UHD-official-Slim (Buffalo BRUHD-PU3-BK oder Archgon MD-8107S-U3-UHD - die haben allesamt einen LG BU40N drin) und musst halt evtl. selbst umflashen für weiteres, einfach 4K-Bluray mit Power-DVD am PC abspielen wird wohl auch out-of-the-box funktionieren. (Tipp: lies doch einfach Bewertungen beim großen Fluss, einige Leute sind dort viel weiter als Du und ich zusammen, als Beispiel).


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Das ist leider ein sau lästiges Thema, ich habe ein ASUS Laufwerk via Hack auf die alte Firmware gebracht, es gibt nur wenige Laufwerke die 4k BD´s lesen können.


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

@massaker  @Gurdi - Vielen lieben  Dank für die Infos.


Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ganze Theater zu blöd, um eine 4K Bluray im 2021 zu lesen.

Gibt es ein externes Laufwerk _(intern oder extern mit Case)_ das man kaufen kann, anschliessen und 4k Bluray 100% lesen kann?  
*Ohne flashen, spezial Software und was weiss ich noch alles* 
Wenn ja, bitte Links oder genaues Modell 
Falls möglich ein Brenner, wenn das zu viel Hightech ist  dann halt nur ein "Player".


PS: Was ist "UHD official"?  Google kennt es nicht direkt..


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Ja eins, Panasonic








						Pioneer Blu-ray Recorder, SATA, 16x/16x/40x Desktop, BDXL, 4K UHD, M-DISC, Software, Retail, schwarz
					

Blu-ray von Pioneer | Pioneer Blu-ray Recorder, SATA, 16x/16x/40x Desktop, BDXL, 4K UHD, M-DISC, Software, Retail, schwarz :: Verfügbar :: über 80 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				



Leider sündhaft teuer, ich verwende dieses im HTPC. Läuft einwandfrei. Ich hab tatsähclich auch noch ein gecracktes ASUS Laufwerk hier, läuft ebenfalls. Eigentlich brauch ich es nicht mehr. Schick mal ne PN wenn du Beratung brauchst, ansonsten diese Laufwerke gehen müssen aber stand heute fast alle gehackt werden.





						4K UHD freundliche Laufwerke, die beachtet werden sollten
					

4K UHD Laufwerke werden benötigt, wenn UHD Discs vor dem Backup gelesen werden sollen. Typische Laufwerke sind das LibreDrive und LG BEI16NU50. Hier erfahren Sie mehr dazu.




					de.dvdfab.cn


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

@Gurdi
Der Pioneer BDR-S12UHT, kann man anschliessen und ohne wenn und aber direkt 4k Bluray abspielen?
Der ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als das Laufwerk das ich letzte Woche gekauft habe, und keine 4k Bluray lesen kann  

(ASUS BW-16D1H-U PRO)


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Der Pioneer BDR-S12UHT, kann man anschliessen und ohne wenn und aber direkt 4k Bluray abspielen?
> Der ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als das Laufwerk das ich letzte Woche gekauft habe, und keine 4k Bluray lesen kann
> 
> (ASUS BW-16D1H-U PRO)


Definiere "einfach abschließen und direkt abspielen"
Ich vermute du hast da falsche Vorstellungen.

Ich sag es dirmal direkt ohne Umschweife, dieses Thema ist ein absoluter Graus und die letzte Grütze.
Abgesehen vom Laufwerksproblem, benötigst du einen passenden (Software) Player die recht  teuer sind.
Dazu kommt dann noch dass die Verschlüsselung der Kette ein grauen ist.Du benötigst eine Intel CPU mit integrierter Grafik um eine originale BD abzuspielen da nur diese die passende Lizenz hat. Weder eine AMD Karte noch eine NV Karte funktionieren damit....

Das bezieht sich auf Filme,wenn du nur die Discs lesen willst ist das kein Problem.


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

@Gurdi​Nachdem das Thema mit dem Laufwerk "durch" wäre, wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen:
"Ist es überhaupt möglich, eine 4k UHD mit einem AMD CPU zu schauen/lesen" ?

Habe schon einen halben Nachmittag mit lesen und recherchieren verbracht, aber noch kein eindeutiges "nein" gefunden.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Eindeutig NEIN.
Es gibt eine Möglichkeit,die ist aber in einer Grauzone und ebenfalls sau teuer. Wie gesagt,PN wenn du da Beratung brauchst.


----------



## 4890 (8. April 2021)

Alles klar 

Somit ist eigentlich das Thema für mich erledigt.
Ich weiss nicht ob ich es lustig finden soll oder traurig   
So zwingen sie ja die Leute die Blurays auf andere "Wege" zu besorgen.....*tja*


----------



## massaker (9. April 2021)

4890 schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> ...


Ich habe Dir doch geschrieben, was Du lesen sollst um zu verstehen was UHD-Friendly/UHD-Official und LibreDrive bedeutet. Welche Laufwerke für Dich in frage kommen, habe ich auch geschrieben ohne zu verlinken - dachte suchen/Preisvergleich bedienen kannst Du schon selbst. Auf der MakeMKV-Seite sind UHD-Official Drives sogar ganz oben aufgelistet.
Angenommen, Du kaufst Archagon oder von mir aus Buffalo - dann brauchst Du halt noch PowerDVD 20 Ultra um UHD am PC abzuspielen oder Du flashst "BU40N 1.03MK"-Firmware mit dem "Marty's FW-Flasher" und danach kannst Du die Discs nach der “MakeMKV + vlc”-Methode abspielen... Wenn Dir immer noch nicht klar ist warum das so kompliziert sein MUSS - weil Du dann theoretisch nicht nur abspielen kannst, sondern alles andere auch und das ist halt von der Industrie nicht gewollt.


----------



## taks (14. April 2021)

Kurze Frage am Rande: Das ganze Theater bezieht sich aber nur auf UHD-Bluray? "Normale" Bluray sind kein Problem,  oder hat sich da etwas geändert?


----------



## donesteban1989 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 


was ich mich bei dieser ganzen Sache nur immer frage, wieso zum Geier funktionieren 4k Bluray's auf den Konsolen immer problemlos mit sämtlichen Technologien etc???

z.B:
Xbox One S
Xbox Series S
Playstation 5

soweit ich mich erinnere ist in der Xbox auch ein AMD Ryzen CPU drin, aber da ist das alles plötzlich kein Problem mehr und 4k Blurays können wunderbar abgespielt werden???

Bei sowas fühlt man sich echt verarscht oder nicht?


----------



## massaker (18. Oktober 2021)

donesteban1989 schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere ist in der Xbox auch ein AMD Ryzen CPU drin, aber da ist das alles plötzlich kein Problem mehr und 4k Blurays können wunderbar abgespielt werden???
> 
> Bei sowas fühlt man sich echt verarscht oder nicht?


Weil das ganze eine Frage der Lizenz ist und nicht der Hardware - es liegt ja nicht an Ryzen-CPUs, die können das ja locker abspielen. Da Konsolen aber eine saubere unterbrechungsfreie HDCP-Kette bieten, konnten die Hersteller sich eine entsprechende Lizenz holen.


----------

